# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Unclassified wearables >  Activ5, mobile electronic device that you can actually exercise with, anywhere, anytime, ActivBody Inc., Reno, Nevada, USA

## Airicist

Developer - ActivBody Inc.

activbody.com/products/fit-package

"TAO - work out while playing games; work out anywhere!" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Tao Wellness - Mobile Isometric Exercise System at 2014 International CES 

 Published on Jan 6, 2014




> "Into Tomorrow" Checks out a new exercise system that you can take anywhere and connect to your mobile device. Tao Wellness showed it off at the 2014 International CES in Las Vegas.

----------


## Airicist

Tao Wellness Gives You the Ability to Workout Anytime, Anywhere [CES 2014] 

Published on Jan 13, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Demonstrating TAO exercises 

 Published on Apr 7, 2014




> TAO, the world's first mobile, isometric exercise system that turns downtime into exercise time™, was so well received during our launch at CES and we couldn't have done it without all of you voicing your interest in our idea. Due to your overwhelming support of our launch at CES, we've decided to engage the Kickstarter community to get TAO into your hands as soon as possible. You can preorder your TAO here. Best, of all we've allotted a 30 minute window so you can order TAO at the early bird price of $99 (one-third of the estimated retail price) before we release this news to the media.
> 
> Our goal is to help you integrate exercise into everything you do! We've included more information about how TAO helps you do just that below. Again, thanks for all your support -- we can't wait to deliver you your very own TAO.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Philo Northrup
> President and Co-Founder of TAO-Wellness

----------


## Airicist

TAO Wellness Well Shell Trainer

Published on Jan 8, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "Activ5 review: get a complete workout from the comfort of your home"

by Marko Maslakovic
January 9, 2021

----------

